# Neue Gabel fürs Slayer ???



## blaubaer (24. August 2005)

suche für mein Slayer 03 eine neue Gabel, momentan ist eine Marzocchi Z1 FR SL montiert, die sicher demnächst den geist auf gibt  

Was fahrt ihr so an euren Slayer ??? 

momentan bin Ich irgenwie hin und her gerissen von 2 gabeln, 
zum einen die Fox Vanilla RLC, glaub eine sorglos gabel ( ??? ), zwar etwas mehrgewicht 
und zum anderen die Fox Talas RLC, diese gabel da ich ( ev. ) nächstes jahr den Rahmen wechseln möchte für ein neues projekt


----------



## lim (24. August 2005)

Habe auch den Slayer 03 und habe eine Talas RLC drauf. Funktioniert tadellos. Das Slayer ist mein Bike für alles, und bergauf, oder an einem Rennen habe ich die Gabel unten. Das einzige, was mich etwas stört, ist die Schrauberei für die Federwegsverstellung. Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst, dann nimm doch den Nachfolger der Talas. Bei dieser lässt sich der Federweg mit einem Hebel in drei Stufen (a 120°) verstellen. Zudem soll sie eine Steckachse haben.

Gruss
lim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## @ndy (24. August 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Slayer 04 mit der Fox Vanilla RCL und bin damit sehr Zufrieden   

OK man kann die nicht absenken was ich an meiner RS Psylo immer als gut fand.....

Aber die Forke spricht traumhaft an und schluckt alles was so im weg ist


----------



## @ndy (24. August 2005)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein Slayer 04 mit der Fox Vanilla RCL und bin damit sehr Zufrieden
> 
> ...



OH ich meine natuerlich RLC


----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2005)

Danke schon mal für die antworten 



> Wenn Du noch etwas warten kannst, dann nimm doch den Nachfolger der Talas. Bei dieser lässt sich der Federweg mit einem Hebel in drei Stufen (a 120°) verstellen. Zudem soll sie eine Steckachse haben.



warten möcht ich nicht all zu lang   

steckachse wär auf eine art auch blöd, da ich mir letzlich gerade einen neuen radsatz gegönnt hab, natürlich mit normalen schnellspannachse 

und zum absenken unterwegs, bei der jetzigen hätt ich ja auch ECC mit reduzieren des federwegs, dieses brauch sehr sehr selten bis fast nie, 
ich weiss nicht ob ich nur das komische fänomen hab ? sobald ich die gabel absenk gehts bergauf schwerer zum pedalieren ?? 
und ich fahr ja noch andere bikes mit höheren gabeln bergauf welche auch nicht absenkbar sind , von daher was sind schon 13cm ???


meine frage von oben stell ich auch da ich bis jetzt NUR Marzocchi gefahren bin und noch keine erfahrungen mir Fox gabeln hab


----------



## All-Mountain (24. August 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich weiss nicht ob ich nur das komische fänomen hab ? sobald ich die gabel absenk gehts bergauf schwerer zum pedalieren ??
> und ich fahr ja noch andere bikes mit höheren gabeln bergauf welche auch nicht absenkbar sind , von daher was sind schon 13cm ???



 Bei mir pedaliert sich im Gegenteil sehr viel entspannter mit  abgesenkter Gabel  .

Wenn Du öfters mal Steigungen über 15% fährst würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer absenkbaren Gabel wie der TALAS greifen. Ansonsten ist die Vanilla sicher auch eine sehr gute Gabel. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Vanilla der TALAS in Punkto  Peformace sehr weit voraus ist. Ich fahre eigentlich nur Alpentouren und nutze die Absenkmöglichkeit recht häufig. Das macht für mich absolut Sinn und erweitert den Einsatzbereich des Bikes erheblich.


----------



## juppzupp911 (24. August 2005)

Hi!!!

Ich habe in meinem 2005er Slayer eine Talas 03 drin....... sehr geniale Sache, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## lim (25. August 2005)

Das mit dem Absenken erweitert den Einsatzbereich des Slayers enorm. Vorallem steile Anstiege lassen sich viel entspannter fahren. Bei abgesenkter Gabel ist das Bike auch wendiger in Uphill-Singletrails. Dass es schwerer geht zum pedalieren ist nur subjektiv, da sich beim Absenken die Sitzposition ändert und man das Gefühl hat, der Berg sei weniger steil, und es müsse jetzt leichter gehen.
Falls Du auf dieses Feature verzichten kannst, dann probier doch mal die RockShox Pike. Ich bin das Slayer auch mal gefahren mit dieser Gabel. Vom Fahrverhalten hat sie mir sogar noch besser gefallen als die Talas - aber man konnte sie halt nicht absenken. Das war eine silberne Pike Team Dual-Air an einem Slayer Hot Rod. (Gefahren am "Mountain Bike" Testival 04, Lenzerheide). Die Pike hat allerdings auch eine Steckachse. Diese Ausführung wiegt etwa 1900g, gibt's mit 130mm oder 140mm, und hat ein Poploc System zur Blockierung der Gabel, was hervorragend funktioniert.

Gruss
lim


----------



## lim (25. August 2005)

Hey, die 06er Fox-Gabeln sind schon im Internet. 
http://www.foxracingshox.com. 
Wie es aussieht, hat die Talas X TT doch keine Steckachse.

Gruss
lim


----------



## schlappmacher (25. August 2005)

Tag,

fahre die 2004er 125 mm Fox Vanilla RLC und bin auch ohne Federwegsabsenkung sehr zufrieden. Hängt m.E. nach sehr von der Strecke und den persönlichen Vorlieben ab, ob man's braucht.

Mein Hinweis, dass das deutsche Fox-Forx-Manual ein schlechter Witz ist und wohl gegen EU Recht verstößt, hat Fox Racing dankbar angenommen und nett geantwortet  Das englische ist ok.

Die Vanilla ist absolut sensibel á la Marzocchi und auch ohne Steckachse ausreichend steif. 

So long,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## blaubaer (25. August 2005)

lim schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die 06er Fox-Gabeln sind schon im Internet.
> http://www.foxracingshox.com.
> Wie es aussieht, hat die Talas X TT doch keine Steckachse.
> 
> ...



und ist erst gleich schwer wie die Vanilla 

mal schauen ob die 2 irgendwo probefahren kann




> Falls Du auf dieses Feature verzichten kannst, dann probier doch mal die RockShox Pike.



das ist genso eine marke wie Shimano wo nicht an mein bike kommt
Rock Schrott, ehh Shox hat von mir aus einfach keinen Stil und design  ( meine Meinung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. August 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Rock Schrott, ehh Shox hat von mir aus einfach keinen Stil und design  ( meine Meinung )


Du hast "hält nix aus und funktioniert nicht" vergessen...


----------



## blaubaer (25. August 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast "hält nix aus und funktioniert nicht" vergessen...



   *lachkrampf-bekomm*


----------



## hemig (25. August 2005)

Hallo Blaubaer,

ich habe die gleich Kombi wie Du (Bike / Gabel). Darf ich kurz zwischenfragen mit welchen Drücken Du die Gabel fährst? Ich wiege ca. 88kg, habe sehr wenig Druckstufe (2bar) und ca. 10 bar Zugstufe.
Das Gefühl mit abgesenkter Gabel habe ich auch, ich senke sie aus diesem Grund nicht ganz ab.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## blaubaer (26. August 2005)

hemig schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich kurz zwischenfragen mit welchen Drücken Du die Gabel fährst? Ich wiege ca. 88kg, habe sehr wenig Druckstufe (2bar) und ca. 10 bar Zugstufe.



keine ahnung ??? wieviel ich da drinn hab, 
das ist auch so ein grund wiso ich wechseln will !!! hatte mal am anfang ein wirklich gutes setup gefunden, hab mir aber die verschiedenen luftmengen nicht aufgeschrieben   und seit dem bin ich auf der suche nach dieser abstimmung.
das komische auch ist wenn ich, im linken holm, beim mittleren ventli, mit der pumpe Luft ablasse, kommt öl/schaum raus ???? und wenn ich das noch einige male mach ist die gabel demnächst Leer   


hab mir die ganze ganze sache nochmals diese nacht durch den kopf gehen lassen und bin so zum schluss gekommen das die Vanilla warscheinlich die bessere gabel für mich ist.
gründe : mein Fahrstil, da ich ja auch halb DH`ler bin, wird meist bergab das maxilmale rausgeholt und bei einer luftgabel wie jetzt bei der Z1 FR SL ist die maximale auslastung schnell erreicht.
natürlich die Talas wäre sicherlich beim gewicht am bike wieder ausgeglichener, aber das mehrgewicht von der Vanilla nehm ich in kauf, nur schon weil ich dann dort warscheinlich nicht mehr so viel einstellen muss, wie jetzt bei Wetter/Luftdruck/Höhe  


oder hab ich irgenwas übersehen ???


----------



## mmc (17. September 2005)

Ja Moin,
die Fox ist bestimmt eine tolle Gabel. Wenn du allerdings ein Dh'ler bist musst du auch ein wenig auf die Bauhöhe der Gabel achten. Das Slayer 03 ist für eine Marzocchi Z1 mit 52 bis 53er Bauhöhe konstruiert (Lenkwinkel). Das müsste bei der Z1  SL auch so sein. Die Fox hat max. 50.5 cm Bauhöhe. Deshalb solltest du bedenken das sich das Fahrverhalten deines Slayers allein schon durch den Tausch der Gabel ändern wird. Das Slayer 2003 kann man auch nicht mit dem Slayer 2005 vergleichen, da beim 05, bei gleicher Gabelbauhöhe, der Lenkwinkel flacher ist als beim 03er. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## blaubaer (17. September 2005)

inzwischen hat sichs erledigt, es nichts von dem reingekommen wo ich eigentlich wollte 







das problem lag beim schweizer Fox importeur, die haben noch eine offen gabel lieferung, wissen aber nicht wann diese kommt und wann die neuen 2006mod. ausgeliefert werden, konnte auch nicht gesagt werden.
deshalb hab ich mich halt nach einer anderen gabel umgesehen und nach dem ich mal kurz eine AllMountain SL testen konnte war schnell entschieden was montiert wird. 
inzwischen bin ich die AllMounain SL seit Do. schon 2x gefahren und es ist fantastisch diese gabel, das sind welten zur alten Z1 SL, besseres ansprechverhalten, die einstellungen sind auch einfacher und der lenkwinkel/federweg ist auch einstellbar

auf dem bild siehts noch nach recht wenig federweg vorne aus, da beim bild machen nur knapp 13cm federweg waren, inzwischen hab ich auf 14cm erhöht was die geometrie sehr gut verträgt und auch fahrbar ist ohne absenken der gabel bei sehr steilen steigungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

